# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  PRP Therapy For Hair Loss

## tbtadmin

Will PRP therapy for hair loss prove to be another effective tool in our limited hair restoration arsenal? We say “yes,”  but Is all PRP created equal? Only time will tell.Long time listener Destin calls the program to discuss his Platelet Rich Plasma therapy experience with PRP pioneer Dr. Joseph Greco. Post from: Hair [...]

More...

----------


## J_B_Davis

That's a very encouraging experience. I'm thinking of having it done.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

PRP therapy is very promising. We are only just tapping into its benefits. As time goes on we will learn the true capabilities of PRP. Just wait until we add stem cell therapy with the PRP. The possibilities are massive. By the way I have visited Dr. Greco had a chance to observe his procedures and techniques. He really is a good guy and very dedicated to his profession.

----------


## johndoe

spencer said that dr. greco is the only person he can recommend for PRP. does this mean i'd have no chance of finding someone to do it in st. louis? or would i have to fly to florida or wherever his office is?

----------

